# Earthquake in Melbourne



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

It looks like there was another earthquake in Melbourne. 

Let us know if you felt it and how strong it was in your area.


----------



## custom_pete (Mar 17, 2009)

Since when was melbourne built on a fault line?..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Melbourne isn't anywhere near a fault line and nor is Australia as a whole which in technical jargon speak is as a continent on the one tectonic plate.

But that does not stop earth tremors occurring, often referred to as plate settling or an evening of the shell stresses.

Couple of big tremors over in UK last year were in fact aligned by one "expert" type as being symtomatic of the shell over ther sort of resetting like a big spring may if it had been supporting a massive weight for centuries - in the UK case, about 3 km. of Ice at one stage!

There's a place over WA way that is recording numerous tremors regularly.

And the closest fault line we've got to be concerned with is probably around near the ring of fire which had Krakatoa as a major participant - How Volcanoes Work - Krakatau, Indonesia


----------

